# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Lady in the tree house and little girl

## Dreamer540

First: My English still really isn't perfect, so I'm sorry for mistakes.

I can't sleep today. And so it occurred to me to write one of my dreams. One of those I find interesting. I believe he was sent to me (I believe in spiritual guidance and angels) and I remember him with details, so why not write him.

The dream started in a tree house. My mother sat at the table with a lady who saw the future and knew a lot. They talked. I came closer and heard that she was talking about a man who meant a lot to me. It was painful for me, so I went on, I didn't want to hear it. I know they talked about our future, but I don't know, I haven't heard. When they stopped talk, I came closer and the lady handed me two angel cards. One of them was written: You don't have to solving this situation. Finally, everything resolves itself(Card talked about the situation with that man). I didn't much understand the second card - I only know there were kids on her. The lady smiled at me, I knew she knew a lot about my future, but she didn't want to talk about it. Then I appeared somewhere between train wagons, around was nature. I sat on a white horse, a little girl standing in front of us. She was nice and little, dark hair and a nice voice, she was about eight years old. She asked me if I would take her to the local stables. I said yes and brought her there, it was on the hill and in the pens around was dark horses. The little girl suddenly disappeared, just like my white horse. In front of me stood the mentioned man, just looking into the void. I walked around him and tried to catch his attention, but he didn't see me. He had a red cap on his head. A moment later I saw him standing in the flames, they was all around him, and he laughed badly. Then the dream ended.

The man used to be different before, but I'm afraid that some time ago he fell into the something dark, I don't want to describe it too much. Anyway, I love him despite that(okay, I hate the darkness, but... It's so heavy, when you love someone... You know), but I'm afraid he is now a danger to me. I love what he used to be. It's like my other self. It's painful if you love someone, but he's dangerous for you. And I want to stay on the bright side. Anyway, this article is not about this, sorry to say that.

If anyone liked to read my dream, thanks for your interest and wish a nice night!

----------

